# Waterlox



## Sailor (15 Nov 2005)

Good evening,

I've read about the above product for finishing in quite a few articles and it gets good reviews.
Could anyone tell me if it's available in the UK and if not, what is the UK equivalent product?

Many thanks,

Colin


----------



## Scrit (16 Nov 2005)

Waterlox is a range of tung-oil finishes, so there should be an equivalent range or products available here in the UK. Tung oil is used in a number of well-known products including Rustin's Danish Oil, Liberon Danish Oil, Liberon Finishing Oil, etc and you can also buy Tung Oil from Relics of Witney (http://www.tryrelics.co.uk/catalogue/D/21)

Good hunting

Scrit


----------



## Sailor (17 Nov 2005)

Thanks for that,

It sounds like there should be no problem replicating the finish.

Regards,

Colin


----------

